# JVM zu alt?



## Stephan (25. Jul 2005)

Hab unter JBuilder einen Applet programmiert. Funktioniert jetzt endgültig auch problemlos (IN JBUILDER!!). Nun möchte ich diesen Applet logischer Weise auch einbinden und steh vor dem Problem, dass im IE probleme auftreten *grml*

Problem is natürlich, dass ich nicht einfach sagen kann: scheiß drauf mach ich mir ne neuere jvm drauf, sondern ich muss das level runterschrauben, die die leute für die ich den applet machte alle ältere jvms haben.

Kann mir einer sagen, warum der hier beim Laden von Daten aus einer Datei Fehler ausspuckt:

```
public void loaddata()
    {
        try
        {
            FileReader load = new FileReader("data.txt");
            LineNumberReader line = new LineNumberReader(load);
            String zeile;
            for (int i = 0; i < 2001; i++)
            {
                zeile = line.readLine();
                if (zeile == null)
                {
                    datazahl = i;
                    break;
                }
                register.objekt[i].disponent = zeile.substring(1,4);
                register.objekt[i].sap = zeile.substring(7,15);
                register.objekt[i].info = zeile.substring(18,zeile.length()-1);
            }
            load.close();
        } catch (Exception e)
        {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Fehler beim Lesen der Datendatei.");
        }
    }
```

der läd daten aus ner Datei die immer den gleichen Aufbau hat also:

```
"Z09";"00226073";"Leiterplatte 10 KH 20B ""Speisegerät"""
"Z08";"00103016";"Temperaturfühler"
"Z08";"00103017";"Temperaturfühler K1f2"
"Z09";"00105966";"Steckplatte 10KH20B Speisegerät f. Stromversorgung"
"Z08";"00179665";"SCHWANENHALSMIKROFON M.TASTE(RICHTMIKR.)TM110/TF/V363/2 SH 500*15"
"114";"00192215";"Manometer D=49 0-10bar m Träger"
...
```

Bitte helft mir! Ich weiß nicht wie ich den Fehler (gibt also Fehlermessage "Fehler beim lesen der Datendatei." aus) sonst beheben soll.

Danke!! Stephan.


----------



## Roar (25. Jul 2005)

der erste schritt wär vielleicht mal den stacktrace auszugeben damit du wenigstens weiß WAS für ein fehler und WO dieser auftritt. und mit diesen informationen solltest du den fehler, der wahrscheilnich nur ne nullpointerexception, Stringindexoutofboundsexception oder decurityexception ist selber beheben können...


----------



## Stephan (25. Jul 2005)

sooo konkreter. Wie mir gesagt wurde muss ich das applet erstmal signieren.
wie es scheint geht das nur bei .jar - deshalb hab ich das gemacht. Bloß wie implementiere ich jetzt die jar in meiner html datei??


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

du musst neben den vorhandenen Parametern ( wie z.B. "codebase" und "code" ) den Parameter "archive" angeben.


----------



## MPW (26. Jul 2005)

ähm, signiertes Applets kommen bei Leuten mit 1.1 eh meistens nicht drauf, wer will schon das Risiko eines Viruses eingehen, sowas machen eh meistens nur Java freaks und die haben 1.5


----------



## Stephan (26. Jul 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm, signiertes Applets kommen bei Leuten mit 1.1 eh meistens nicht drauf, wer will schon das Risiko eines Viruses eingehen, sowas machen eh meistens nur Java freaks und die haben 1.5


 in diesem Fall schon, da die Leute genau wissen, dass es sich hier um etwas sinnvolles handelt. Warum und wie genau muss ich jetzt nicht erläutern


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2005)

Wenn du wirklich Java 1.1 kompatibel kompilieren willst, solltest du Applets mit dem JDK 1.1 kompilieren oder in deinem Applet keine Klassen ab Java 1.2 im Applet einbauen.
Bis zur Version Java 1.4 kannst du dann mit

```
javac MyApplet.java -target 1.1
```
dein Applet Java 1.1 konform kompilieren.
Siehe auch FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------

